# [2010] snorkeling from beach [New Question]



## rbnhd21 (Nov 22, 2010)

Hi all
Will be in miami and planning to snorkel at key largo. One member of our party has a history of vertigo. Hence, she cant go on the charter boat that takes you to the reef for snorkeling. Are there any beaches in or near Key Largo where we could walk out to the water and snorkel from there ?? I know it wont be same , but it is what it is. We dont want her to feel left out. Any ideas ? Thanks.
Bill from Ohio


----------



## theo (Nov 22, 2010)

*My $0.02 worth...*



rbnhd21 said:


> Hi all
> Will be in miami and planning to snorkel at key largo. One member of our party has a history of vertigo. Hence, she cant go on the charter boat that takes you to the reef for snorkeling. Are there any beaches in or near Key Largo where we could walk out to the water and snorkel from there ?? I know it wont be same , but it is what it is. We dont want her to feel left out. Any ideas ? Thanks.
> Bill from Ohio



Bill:

There is a very small "beach" area (of sorts) right there within John Pennekamp State Park. The docks from which some of the trips out to the reef originate is within easy walking distance. However, I have my doubts that your group member would see much (if anything) of interest snorkeling from that starting point. 

Snorkeling "the reef" *really* shouldn't be missed there. The boat ride out is not long. I'm not a doctor (...and I don't play one on TV either...), but is there perhaps any medication which your party could take in advance in order to endure the relatively short boat ride out to the reef and back? It would be a shame to be right there and not snorkel "the reef", which is pretty spectacular (...maybe not to jaded or experienced Caribbean divers, but not being one of those folks myself _*I*_ was certainly very impressed).


----------



## mishpat (Nov 22, 2010)

*snorkel outside the park?*

Is there a smaller(less commercial)boat one can take in Key Largo outside of the park?  In mid-January, does one need a wetsuit given the water temps?


----------



## theo (Nov 23, 2010)

*My limited experience and $0.02 worth...*



mishpat said:


> Is there a smaller(less commercial)boat one can take in Key Largo outside of the park?  In mid-January, does one need a wetsuit given the water temps?



There are other entities (some based out of local dive shops) that also go out to the reef, but I cannot give you any further details, having personally only gone out on the boats operating right from Pennekamp Park (...where wet suits in all sizes and snorkeling gear are available for single trip use right near the docks, btw). Once you're in the water snorkeling the reef, I don't really see how the boat and / or the short ride out makes any difference in terms of being any more or less "commercial", but to each his / her own...  

My bet is that you'd likely want (...at least) a "shorty" wet suit in mid-January. I've always used one there snorkeling in early / mid February --- but you might be tougher than I am...


----------



## wise one (Nov 23, 2010)

In 1998, we (my wife, teenaged daughter and myself) were at John Pennekamp SP in Key Largo.  My daughter had sprained her ankle the day before.  My wife daughter went snorkeling from the beach.  Well, at least the wife was snorkeling, the daughter was on a blowup raft.  While out there, they did not see many fish, but were approached by a manatee.  So from the beach some wildlife can be seen/interacted with.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 3, 2011)

I am resurfacing this thread for any additional comments or perhaps a follow-up report from the OP regarding off-the-beach snorkeling on Key Largo.

We are going there over Thanksgiving and we have someone in our group "not comfortable" with snorkeling off a boat. (I think it has to do with jumping off the side of the boat . . . or maybe the climb back in.)

Anyway, any additional information that is a bit more current would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 3, 2011)

*Disappointed*

I'm sorta disappointed the moderators chose to label this thread with its original 2010 date in the header as now it may keep people away when I'm actually looking for current information.

Should I have just started a new thread?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 3, 2011)

People will realize that there is a new post and anyone that is interested will look at the thread, but the [2010] label will bring their attention to your question, rather than answering the 2010 poster.  Otherwise, many people don't look at the date and they just assume that the first post is current.  *I edited the title to indicate that there is a new question.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 3, 2011)

Thanks Denise . . . I appreciate it.


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 3, 2011)

Your _in loco parentis_ issues aside...
Most beaches in the Keys, including Key Largo, are mud-bottom with no near-shore reefs.
Pennekamp itself is in the middle of a mangrove swamp.
Bahia Honda (one of Florida's top 10 sand-bottom beaches) is a notable exception.

IMHO, the only good way to snorkle the Keys is to fork over the $$ for a boat tour.
Pennekamp & many of local dive shop operators offer tours.


----------



## baakfamily (Nov 5, 2011)

*Two seasickness remedies*



theo said:


> I'm not a doctor (...and I don't play one on TV either...), but is there perhaps any medication which your party could take in advance in order to endure the relatively short boat ride out to the reef and back?



My son and I are SCUBA divers and a dive operator in Palm Beach recommended Bonine or Triptone for rough water to ensure that we didn't get sea sick.  Both work great.  We've been on boats with people turning green all over and we were just fine.  Walgreens pharmacy sells no name equivalents of both.


----------



## glypnirsgirl (Nov 5, 2011)

sunandsand said:


> My son and I are SCUBA divers and a dive operator in Palm Beach recommended Bonine or Triptone for rough water to ensure that we didn't get sea sick.  Both work great.  We've been on boats with people turning green all over and we were just fine.  Walgreens pharmacy sells no name equivalents of both.



I use a prescription sea sickness medicine that I get from my doctor, scopalomine. Many doctors are familiar with the patch, but there is an oral medication as well. I find that the oral medication about 1 hour before getting on the boat works great. But that is for sea sickness, not for vertigo. 

Vertigo just on a boat? I have had benign paroxysmal positional vertigo (BPPV) for some time now, It affects me all of the time, not just on boats. I have to have a good hand hold when changing positions due to the dizziness and the up and down movement of the boat will set it off a little more than on land, but not a lot more. 

Aside from that, I would suggest calling one of the local dive operators and asking if there is a good beach for shore diving --- and then how shallow the reef is. If the reef is 20 feet or less deep, the snorkeling should be good as well. 

elaine


----------



## theo (Nov 5, 2011)

*Exactamundo...*



Talent312 said:


> Most beaches in the Keys, including Key Largo, are mud-bottom with no near-shore reefs.
> Pennekamp itself is in the middle of a mangrove swamp.
> Bahia Honda (one of Florida's top 10 sand-bottom beaches) is a notable exception.
> 
> ...



I would echo this opinion. Since you inquired specifically about Key Largo, rest assured that there is no worthwhile snorkeling (or reef) to be found there without at least a brief boat ride.

I'm not a FL native like Talent, but I did own and use a timeshare week in Key Largo for a number of years (sold it off two years ago) and I did a fair amount of diving (both scuba and snorkel) in the area. I'd recommend medicating to whatever (medically safe) extent necessary to be able to snorkel the reef --- 
but you just *ain't* gettin' there without a boat ride...


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 5, 2011)

Thanks folks.  I appreciate the info on off-shore snorkeling.  My BIL doesn't have sickness issues so that's not the problem.

Some of us were looking forward to snorkeling on this trip, so those of us comfortable with it, will be taking a boat at the advice of many here.  Unfortunately, that will exclude my one BIL but that is his choice if he doesn't want to take a boat out to the reef.

Thanks again!


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 26, 2011)

*Closing the Loop*

Well, in spite of the best of intentions, we did not make it snorkeling while in Key Largo.  My BIL and hubby had some physical limitations (back issues) and the water was quite choppy and churned up, so folks were recommending against snorkeling during our time there.

Maybe on the next trip


----------



## Talent312 (Nov 26, 2011)

Timeshare Von said:


> Well, in spite of the best of intentions, we did not make it snorkeling while in Key Largo.  My BIL and hubby had some physical limitations (back issues) and the water was quite choppy and churned up, so folks were recommending against snorkeling during our time there.



SO SAD!
Definitely worth doing.
I recommend a 1/2-day trip from Key West to the Marine Preserve, or a full-day trip to the Dry Tortugas.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 26, 2011)

Talent312 said:


> SO SAD!
> Definely worth doing.
> I recommend taking 1/2 day trips from Key West to the Marine Preserve, or a full-day trip to the Dry Totugas.



I did do the Dry Tortugas' trip back in 2000 . . . . thoroughly enjoyed it and would also recommend it to anyone staying down in Key West.


----------

